# micatronics in cars



## omarelnegm (14 مارس 2009)

ana 3awz nas tekon 3rfa ezay ana kamohndes mecatronics bshta3'al fe magal el syarat !!


----------



## فهد 7 (16 مارس 2009)

مرحبا اخ عمر ..... مهندس الميكاترونيك هو المهندس الجوكر ... بمعنى انك تستطيع العمل في اي مجال تحت الهندسه الميكانيكيه .... سواء مركبات او انتاج او بور او ......الخ 
اما لو كنت عايز تعرف انه هل مهندس الميكاترونيك بيشتغل في مجال السيارات ... فا انا بقولك انه مهندسيين الميكاترونيك هم من اهم المهندسيين الي بيعتمد عليهم في مصانع السيارات .... سواء للمركبات او لخطوط الانتاج او التصميم ولا ننسى اهم شيء وهو التحكم والمهارات المطلوبه هي كل المهارات المختصه بالكام والكاد ....الخ 
اتمنا اكون فهمت سؤالك


----------



## Hash (17 مارس 2009)

u as a mechatronics eng. can work on any control system , and cars have alot of control systems like fuel sys, and crus control(speed control) ,and have alot of sensors to make the feedback example: when u open the door the light turns on 
dont u think thats related to mechatronics??mm


----------

